# Bye bye bye



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

I had a boyfriend and we had been together for a few months and then he told me I was crazy about my rat with how much I spend on her and how much time I spend with her... I explained that since she's a lone rat yes I will take her everywhere we go that she can go(the park, the pet store, my family's house) and he said that's ridiculous because it's an animal... And then he talked about how all the toys and hammocks and bedding I buy is ridiculous??? She needs all of those things! So in the end I said bye bye boyfriend and now I get more time and can spend more money on my rat


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Sounds like a perfect decision to me


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

This may sound bad, but, I'm happy for you.  You don't need that negativity in your or your rattie's life.


----------



## ellismera (Oct 29, 2014)

lol. Sounds as if you are better off with your rat and good riddance. My partner loves mead therefore will d anything for me. He'd never complain about my animals because of this. Heck, I think he appreciates the restbite when I do


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

It's important to realize that non-pet people (of which there are apparently many) don't think the same way about animals that we do. My husband likes animals, but didn't have any of his own when he met me. In order to help him understand how I feel about my animals (rats and reptiles) I compared it to "hobbies" that he has: tennis and chess. Non animal hobbies take both time and money, but the key is not letting them overwhelm you or your budget. i.e. if you can't afford medicine for yourself but MUST go out and buy the latest video game etc. Or you spend hours a day playing video games but don't spend time with your partner, etc. It works the same way with pets. I make sure that the ratties and my other pets have their needs met and I spend time with them every day, but I don't go out and spend money like crazy buying them all the toys I would want them to have, especially if we have other expenses we must meet. I also try and schedule my critter time for when my husband is doing other things so that I can spend time with him when he's around. He interacts with the animals some too, which helps.

Being with anyone is an act of balancing both persons' needs and often budgets (in the case that you're living together sharing expenses). If both parties involved don't realize this often things don't work out. I hope you made the right decision for yourself, but with your next relationship, hopefully my advice will help.  

Good luck!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Good for you! "It's just an animal" people don't fly with me. They're not allowed in my circle. Lol.


----------

